# $500 2.5 turbo kit. Hans auto parts??



## cechak13 (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.hansautoparts.com/25TurboKit.aspx


Fellow 2.5ers. Is this legit or some bull lol.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

It's some bulls laughing out loud for sure.


----------



## cechak13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol here I come c2 motorsports


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha I thought this website looked oddly familiar, check http://www.rothengine.com/03C906051MAPSensor.aspx . I need a new MAP and found this, and it looks like it's the same guys. Of course $12 is too good to be true for this part, I'd bet that the turbo "kit" is no better.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Complete bogus kit

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5576301-Is-this-some-kind-of-joke


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Spam and cheap, fake, sh*t.

The owner, Prothe, is just some dbag who sells cheap a** Chinese parts.

*Reference*

*Another one*

Google 'Prothe VW' and you will see the rants.

Steer clear.

:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

this needs to be in the compare apples to oranges thread.

do i want to spend my $500 on raceland coils or a turbo?

smh:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

"The T15 Turbocharger is a small turbo. If you are a tuner, I can provide an oil cooled K04 turbocharger for the same price. Regardless of which turbocharger is sent with the kit, I am not responsible if turboboosting your car destroys the engine."


HAHAHAHAHA... "Upgrade" to a K04 for mad sick power, yo.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> "The T15 Turbocharger is a small turbo. If you are a tuner, I can provide an oil cooled K04 turbocharger for the same price. Regardless of which turbocharger is sent with the kit, I am not responsible if turboboosting your car destroys the engine."
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA... "Upgrade" to a K04 for mad sick power, yo.


Pete is just jealous he didn't engineer such an amazing kit with parts from China....


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

If it seems too good to be true. It is.

Remember...

Cheap, fast, reliable. Pick two.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

cechak13 said:


> Lol here I come c2 motorsports


:thumbup: :wave:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Haha anyone notice that the hole for the waste gate is actually just a counter bore and not a true opening. That should work wonderful :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hans auto parts said:


> Alternate Part Numbers: 25T URB OKIT, 25T URB OKI T


L O L.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

However, as my profession is online marketing and SEO specialist, I can only imagine how many visits this dude gets to his website.....clicks are clicks and people will buy this......


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

there is a sucker born every day. Built 'em and people will buy.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

These are the times I miss night shift... That guy quit posting probably due to him listening to our"advice" probably burnt his car to the ground


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

LOLOLOL! Thats hilarious! The wastegate can't dump, the turbo (besides being a cheap chinese clone) is a T15? That'll run out of breath at like 3k RPM!


----------



## cechak13 (Nov 18, 2010)

quote from the owner" to use this kit to the full potential larger injectors are a must, ecu flash is almost garunteed(how he spelled it lol) as well. also you must fabricate or find oil leaks and air tubes". 
\
wish i bought this baller turbo setup instead watkins glen wheels. lol:facepalm:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Wait so is he saying i have to fabricate oil leaks for this to work?

Must be a civic kit...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> These are the times I miss night shift... That guy quit posting probably due to him listening to our"advice" probably burnt his car to the ground


 LMFAO! I was trying to remember the name of that Troll. Good times giving him "expert advice" for sure. :laugh:


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

That kit is probably no better than drinking your ass off all night, then pissing in the gas tank in the morning so you don't waste all that alcohol.....


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

darkk said:


> That kit is probably no better than drinking your ass off all night, then pissing in the gas tank in the morning so you don't waste all that alcohol.....


HAHAHAHAHAHA I gotta try this :laugh:


----------



## vdubinnit (Aug 11, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Wait so is he saying i have to fabricate oil leaks for this to work?
> 
> Must be a civic kit...


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## rabbitwolf (Jun 10, 2014)

I bought the kit to see if I could make it work


----------

